# How Do You Filter Your Deep Fryer Oil?



## aeneas1

looks like an interesting product - or is it a gimmick?

http://www.espressoplusmore.com/


----------



## aeneas1

is there a simple alternative to filtering deep fryer oil other than using a "filter systems" such as the fry-save?


----------



## kuan

I took the liberty of merging this thread. That url you provide doesn't seem to have anything to do with fry-saver.


----------



## aeneas1

*"I took the liberty of merging this thread. That url you provide doesn't seem to have anything to do with fry-saver."*

thanks - i tried to delete my "fry-saver" thread when i discovered that it sold for close to $2k but couldn't find the option. however, info of the fry-saver can be found (for those interested) when following the link by using the website's menu which appears on the left - it appears that the site's use of frames doesn't allow linking directly to the fry-saver page itself...


----------



## suzanne

In addition, since this sounds as though you are looking for help in a restaurant context, I've moved your question to the Professional Chefs/Chefs Discussion board, where you're more likely to reach other pros. :chef:


----------



## aeneas1

excellent! and thanks very much!


----------



## kuan

I really have no answer to this except that filtering oil is a dangerous job. You can't do it when the oil is cold so you have to do it while the oil is pretty warm. This ensures that you get all the particles off the sides and at least some of it off the bottom of the fryer and from in between the elements and the fryer sides. Nobody wants to do it between shifts and nobody wants to do it after dinner shift. When someone does it, it's almost invariably 350F so it's dangerous as all getout. It also takes that someone about a whole hour to drain it and strain it and that's after that someone figures out how to use the pump system. Waste of time. Just skim the crap out of the oil often and top it up often. Change it out and clean the fryer once a week. Buy the clear liquid shortening which stays liquid at room temperature and you should be fine.


----------



## chef_bob

I have a bit of a different angle to take on it than Kuan. Not that I disagree with him, not at all, I agree with every word, I just have some additional thoughts. I have never worked with the specific unit you are asking about, but the general advantage to filtration systems is there safety. Having seen some very near disaterous situations filtering hot grease into a stock pot I am a big fan of these type of units (including some fryers that have them built in to the unit). The claim in regrads to doubling the life of our oil, well that depends. If you filter your oil every day (or even better between services) you will dramatically extend your oil life. Units like the one you asked about make filtering much easier and quicker making that a real posability. I have never worked out the numbers as far as how long it would take to make your money back (ROI) from such a unit, but the thought of having one abulance pull up to your front door with a full dining room to take a cook to emerg is hard to put a price on. Just one guys thoughts


----------



## cron

I skim my fryer with a small strainer, top it up when needed and discard the oil after 60 hours of on time. I use canola oil. Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## spicypickles

Filtering hot oil is dangerous but as long as you take saftey precautions and do it with care its fine and saves the $$$. I think making sure you or whoever is under you can pour the oil back into the fryer safely is the biggest thing. Its better than someone going into shock on the kitchen floor. 
And general intelligence does the trick as well. 350 degree oil=focus on nothing but the task at hand. Nothing pisses me off more than people annoying me while my life could possibly be at risk.


----------



## jbyl

We use one of these at the place I work. It works great. Makes clean up very easy and safe. I must say it adds to the life of the oil, too. We use peanut oil, adn with the machine we use, I think our oil lasts over a week. I'll check up on that to see how often they change it.


----------



## emje625

as for cooking oil filtering,why not have a service do it for you. you might
save money on oil costs.your staff is not involved.no one is hurt.1xweek,2xweek. what ever your volume.there is such a company.
it`s called FILTAFRY. go to the webb site filtafry.com i think you`ll be pleased. it works!!!!!


----------



## blake becher

I'll try not to plug products here but have you tried Frylow? www.frylow.com or filter powder plus a filter machine that quickly empties you're fryer, filters it and pumps in clean oil, thus extending the oil life by at least double with both above options.

take a look at a few companies that offer this in Canada, www.kitchenpro.co and www.44degreesnorth.ca

Best,

Blake


----------



## blake becher

I'll try not to plug products here but have you tried Frylow? www.frylow.com or filter powder plus a filter machine that quickly empties you're fryer, filters it and pumps in clean oil, thus extending the oil life by at least double with both above options.

take a look at a few companies that offer this in Canada, www.kitchenpro.co and www.44degreesnorth.ca

Best,

Blake


----------



## blake becher

Also, try to follow the guidelines from 3M. Below is a PDF file that details the procedure for testing oil quality and prolonging the life of your deep fat fry oil.

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediaw...7zHvTSevTSeSSSSSS--&fn=Checked Your Oil E.pdf

if you have any other questions please don't hesitate to send me a message here or on facebook or linkedin.

Sincerely,

Blake


----------



## davehriver

I make bio-diesel from used fryer oil (3000 gal a year).  I use a product called Magnesol( magnesium sulfate) to clean the fuel.  This product was originally developed to clean fryer oil.  It is a powder and works by ion attraction connecting every thing but the oil to the powder which sinks to the bottom of the container.  I deal with 50 + gallons at a time so I use a pump to mix the magnesol with the fuel.  For 5 gallons or less I think you could put the oil in a 5 gal bucket sprinkle the powder on top and just whisk the top. You use 0.5-1% by weight to oil (oil weighs about 7 lbs per gal).  The magnesol settles to the bottom with all the crud attached If you did this in a 5 gal beverage bucket you could sprinkle, stir let things sit then drain the oil through the petcock and dump the residue.  This process works great from 70 degrees (F) up. I think I would drain the fryer replenish with clean oil.  Clean the dirty oil and let it settle until it was needed. I get my Magnesol from Duda Diesel in 50 lbs bags, they do sell smaller quantities.  We only use about 10 gallons of fryer oil a season and since I turn used oil into fuel I haven't tried this.


----------



## chefedb

We pump thru the built in strainer filter on our fryers. 1 fryer to the other . we then boil out the fryer, dry it and return the filtered oil to it

We have 4 fryolaters ad the wholr process (4 of them ) takes about  3/4 of an hour. It doubles our longgevity of oil. We quick strain it nightly,  takes 10 minutes.


----------



## chef1962

China cap with coffee filters, an apron tied around a pot.Cheers


----------



## bigben

I agree with chef_Bob, it is a no Brainer to use a filtering unit, safety, time safer, money saver, and how your products turn out with cleaner oil, not having a oil filter with pump and training how to use it is one of the stupidest tings i see in kitchens today. one can't compare the cost of a unit that lasts for years of service to the cost and hardships of one accident (burns don't get chicks.)


----------



## chefedb

When I first got into business (50 years ago ) we did it like this in fact there were no paper filters invented yet , they were made from muslim. Times change and improve so do kitchens. And there was no O>S>H>A> to worry about.


----------



## fskc

This is a question I also have.  I am working on a start up business with a fair amount of capitol, but I am looking to stay under a grand.  I have seen various large scale types and 1 battery operated 1 thats sold everywhere.  Lookin for 1 with a capacity of 5- 10 gal a min., with maybe a 15 - 20 gallon resivor.  Also, it can handle hot oils.  The ones I've seen, chime in at 2 grand!!!


----------



## chefedb

Watch for restaurant auctions and or places that deal in used equipment.


----------



## hopchef

I don't have space for a filter machine and I don't care to purchase one because they are spends. I filter and clean my fryer in the morning with the 'ol filter and China cap method, and then scrub it. I have a couple of rules for my crew: use saucepan to put the oil back in until it's not super heavy, and if there is not a pot below the spout make sure the door is closed (this insures the valve cannot be open). 

Hope that helps, I'm really hear wondering if anyone has tried the Frymax filter, looks simple and easy, just wondering.


----------

